# Overtraining a myth? Your opinion.



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

Overtraining.

Got quite a few emails about my comment that I believe overtraining is (another) sissy modern day concept -- and BS.

Many of you who commented couldn't believe I said such a thing. You think I should explain myself -- "if you can," you snidely add. Apparently, you're concerned young kids following my BODY advice might be "mislead." Going by your training standards today, you might be right. Young kids who follow my advice would be mislead in how to become champions -- winners. And God knows, we can't have any winners in our culture today. Not when kids are "lead" to be losers.

I found it interesting that the majority of you commentators seem to think you also read that I said rest or recovery is not necessary at all. Along with disagreeing with me by believing overtraining is possible and legit, you support your believe by chastising me, "You know rest is important for the body to recover, Warrior, so I don't understand why you would put forward any idea that it is not." 

Yes, Einsteins, I do. I do know rest and recovery is important. I never said they were not. I never put forward any idea as you imagine. You read something into what I actually said that was not there at all. 

What I said -- and absolutely still stand by -- is that overtraining is not possible unless you believe so in your mind. Oh, and it is BS.

Like most of the modern day theories intended to stifle action but stimulate a lot of yakkitty-yak, overtraining is one of those state-of-the-art suppositions that keep people from doing the THREE tried-and-true things they actually most need to do to build up their physiques or their physical strength: 

Train. Train Hard. And TRAIN HARDER.

For good measure you might want to throw in a fourth thing if the three above don't seem to be working. 

Number Four: TRAIN EVEN HARDER.

Training is what people of all ages, young and old, need to concentrate on before they think too much about doing anything else -- including the silly idea that they might be overtraining. Actually doing the exercise work at hand will do wonders for your body you would not believe. I guess, though, this isn't a training method scientific enough for today's trainers and trainees. On the other hand, thinking and talking too much can actually prohibit training altogether. Go figure. Walk into any gym today and see this self-evident truth at work for yourself.

Young recruits today think they need supplements like pro-hormones and NO2 stimulants before they even go to the gym and experience what it is like to grab the iron and throw it around for awhile. In my mind, a long while, say 3-5 years, for starters. Maybe after they put in that kind of time and commitment they can start having some serious thoughts about what might be important next. 

I must get 50 emails a day asking me what is the best prohormone, and what is most important, working out? OR food and supplements? And they do not mean food and supplements to go along with the working out they would do at the same time. They mean -- is it more important to eat food and take supplements OR workout to build my body? Yes, fellow warrior, you are understanding me correctly in the way I've written this. Somehow or other these kids have the idea that they can eat food and supplements without working out and build their bodies that way. Exercise might not be necessary according to the newfangled bodybuilding theories they hold.

This is a direct result of the fraud and idiocy the health and fitness industry perpetuates, to sustain their desire to keep people ignorant, stupid, and confused. If a young kid is going to be mislead, and potentially do harm to himself, it is the modern day crap that it is going to cause it, not me saying overtraining is bs. My advice will actually help the kid!

Back in my bodybuilding days it was typical to train bodyparts three times per week, including even the compound exercises -- squats, deadlifts, bentover rows and heavy bench. I continually and progressively got huge and strong (all the monsters I knew then did too). Gritting, grinding, grunting, gnarling and growling were training concepts regularly witnessed, but overtraining? Never heard of it. 

Train big. Eat big. Get plenty of good, sound rest. Period. All kinds of bodybuilders and strength athletes thrived off this simple three part formula. This was before they had all the theories, all the science, all the trainer certifications, and all the mad, over-the-top chemical experimentation that goes on today.

During my sports entertainment career, for over 5 years of a practically straight-through tour of duty, I traveled on a plane nearly every day, never missed any hardcore HIT workouts (no less than 6 days per week), survived on 3-4 hours sleep a night, and ate mostly 5-6 cans of tunafish per day (and practically nothing else when I could not find eating establishments that served good, clean food). Many times I would go 24 hour periods without any other kind of food -- no carbs, no fats...just tuna out of the can. 

That's 24 hours where I would have also executed my workout and performed a wrestling match. I worked nearly every night of the year, pushing my body and energy reserves to the absolute limit. My success was dependent on my physique and physical conditioning. It was not something I could leave to chance or give silly, half-ass attention to. The limited caloric intake and the extreme workload never manifested anything but the most positive effects. My body ALWAYS took whatever exertion I subjected it to and it responded by getting better and better over time even though the mental and physical demands became greater and greater at the same time.

The problem with young people today is that they are doing too much theorizing and talking and not enough damn work. It's no mystery that athletic champions in any sport put in a lot of hours -- a full day's work of 8-10 hours working on what needs to be done to succeed at the highest level. 

How all this BS started that the body of person working out with weights can only handle 90 minutes of training a day only a few times per week, and the remainder of the time should be spent laying around eating gourmet health foods and shoveling down expensive supplementation, I don't know. But I do know it is all BS because I speak from experiences that undisciplined, weak-minded individuals and skinny fitness-training theory freaks never had. All of this nonsense came from out of the minds of midgets who saw big money in marketing easy muscle building strategies to the masses of lazy, afraid-of-hard-work losers like themselves.

Sounds like excuses to me. Damn pathetic ones. Ones not tolerated around here. Get to the gym, shut the **** up and train your guts and brain out. Your body will tell you when it needs rest and recovery. When it does, give it some. 

But don't be a slave to its whining. Your best and most effective muscle building workouts will be when you least feel like going to the gym. Don't be a sissy to soreness and hard work -- or even pain. Try it -- I promise, if you are serious about building muscle, you'll love it. 

If being big and muscular was natural, we'd all be big and muscular. Your goal to be huge is not natural and your body is going to try and come up with all kinds of excuses because it does not like what you are making it do. Tough ****. Engage Mind over Matter and go back and torture the crap out of it again.

Any kid out there training 5, 6 or 7 days a week and doing everything and anything, giving it his all, keeping his attitude positive, paying attention to what his body is telling him, drinking gobs of milk and not worrying about whether he has the new age supps -- now, that's a kid you do need to be afraid of. There's a kid you will want to keep your eye on. Why? He's been mislead, and he's certain to be a future champion -- and warrior. 

Kicking your OWN ass is the best way to discover what it takes to kick the ass of your competitor -- in any game or sport. Leave your OWN blood and guts in the training arena and your opponent will leave his on the battlefield. 

Your Founding Father of Kicking His Own Ass in the Gym,

Always Believe,

Warrior


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow I certainly did not read a word of that novel.....but if you overtrain you have to overeat and be on gear.  And you have to get a lot of sleep.  I will neg you again before I go to bed tonight.  I will sleep better after a good days negging.  If I have trensomnia I will probably just log on and neg you again.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

i didnt read anything you said....but its all individual


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i didnt read anything you said....but its all individual



Fellow Warrior, its written by your mentor.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Fellow Warrior, its written by your mentor.



You have to take into account he was on a lot of gear too.   Does he mention that in there.  Look at the way he lived.  Balls to the wall.  Yes he was amazing.  He looked amazing.  He just died of a heart attack too.  The average natural bodybuilder could 
1. Never
2. Never
3. Never

For good measure you might want to throw in a fourth thing if the three above don't seem to be working.

4. *NEVER!*

Make steady gains following this method. 3 hours of sleep?  Are u nutz?  You think you are going to be the one...the natural one to emerge and be a freak....I admire your desire.  But you have proved only one thing on IMF with your thread posts.   You don't take this serious.  These threads are just something for you to fall back on when you fail.  To tell us "oh see, I was just messing around the whole time..."  You are basically giving yourself a failsafe.   Like the alcoholic having a relapse.   He knows he will relapse it's just a matter of time.  Unless you have a support group of fellow alcoholics.  You've alienated people here so when you fail you won't look like an ass....because you already do.  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

no one should compare themselves to that guy....there was only one warrior


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

an example out of just how stubborn... and unstoppable he was....he had torn his bicep....after surgery....he was doing curls in the car on the way home with tubing.....although interesting and motivating it is not a good idea to emulate a lot of the things he used to do....he didn't do anything without the pedal all the way to the floor....


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 26, 2014)

He was definitely not average or natural.  He was on a whole different level in terms of energy and intensity and genetics.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 26, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Overtraining.
> 
> Always Believe,
> 
> Warrior



You an idiot.  

It not something we "believe".  

It's a fact. 

You are doomed to at best, mediocrity.  However, I am probably being too optimistic. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 26, 2014)

Isn't the op the same guy who's been flooding us with questions about how to train and shit about which t booster he can use while drinking etc? Yes now hes such an expert that he writes a dissertation on a subject about which he is a self admitted newb.   This has to be a gimmick. Otherwise he is our proof that the law of natural selection got thrown out of the proverbial window and has lead to waaayyy too many fucktards are breeding.


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 27, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> He was definitely not average or natural.  He was on a whole different level in terms of energy and intensity and genetics.


And he's dead.


----------



## bdeljoose (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow. I didn't want to read that and I didn't.


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 27, 2014)

I think that the term over training is dumb. The people who keep saying it like Mike Rashid or Cj fletcher all do not over train, they just train hard for longer durations. You wont see them bench every single day of the week, that's clearly over training. I actually have seen mike lift a few times making his stupid alpha videos. He drinks BCAA during his training, so I suppose if he did over train he wouldn't go catabolic because the bcaa's would fight that. But overall I think everyone who says over training just trains HARD, but they allow proper rest and recovery on their muscles that they hit in the gym. Just my 2cents


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Jul 27, 2014)

ANDYFLEX said:


> I think that the term over training is dumb. The people who keep saying it like Mike Rashid or Cj fletcher all do not over train, they just train hard for longer durations. You wont see them bench every single day of the week, that's clearly over training. I actually have seen mike lift a few times making his stupid alpha videos. He drinks BCAA during his training, so I suppose if he did over train he wouldn't go catabolic because the bcaa's would fight that. But overall I think everyone who says over training just trains HARD, but they allow proper rest and recovery on their muscles that they hit in the gym. Just my 2cents


  That was well put.


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 27, 2014)

I was under the impression,  especially from CT, that by overtraining he just means a ton of reps. Fill the muscles with blood and train through the pain. I started lowering the weight a little and getting alot of reps a couple months ago and my body seems to really respond well to that.


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 27, 2014)

ANDYFLEX said:


> I think that the term over training is dumb. The people who keep saying it like Mike Rashid or Cj fletcher all do not over train, they just train hard for longer durations. You wont see them bench every single day of the week, that's clearly over training. I actually have seen mike lift a few times making his stupid alpha videos. He drinks BCAA during his training, so I suppose if he did over train he wouldn't go catabolic because the bcaa's would fight that. But overall I think everyone who says over training just trains HARD, but they allow proper rest and recovery on their muscles that they hit in the gym. Just my 2cents


Good post. And I think it was CT who said he does over 400 reps of flat bench on chest day, thats what they mean by overtraining.  Lots of reps


----------



## Machmood (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure overtraining is a fact, not opinion. So periodization is a myth also, CNS fatigue is a myth? The same people I hear say over training is a myth are the people who say I train instinctively and takes break when I need it? Well that's periodization buddy and you were over training.being slightly over trained isn't a bad thing also


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 28, 2014)

dave 236 said:


> Isn't the op the same guy who's been flooding us with questions about how to train and shit about which t booster he can use while drinking etc? Yes now hes such an expert that he writes a dissertation on a subject about which he is a self admitted newb. This has to be a gimmick. Otherwise he is our proof that the law of natural selection got thrown out of the proverbial window and has lead to waaayyy too many fucktards are breeding.



LMFAO!!!!!!!!! 

P.S. I didn't have one drink this weekend. Not even a glass of red wine.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 28, 2014)

Obviously there is a point in which your training can exceed your body's ability to recover. Most people under eat or under sleep.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 28, 2014)

Warrior speaks..........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzUEgGqI6C0


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2014)

end thread


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 29, 2014)

Killer of Saints,

Do you think Warrior knew he would more than likely die young , and actually was happy with that conclusion when he was alive? I think Warrior would have been unhappy if he wouldn't have lived the way he did. Actually Warrior inspired many individuals to give it their best and not care what happens to you as long as you live your life and give it your all while you are here. Im sure Warrior is now in a better place with all the other warriors who died too soon. That is what I believe.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLiqL0TYFAc&feature=related

Ultimate Warrior actually won the 1984 Mr. Georgia.......

http://ucwe.com/wrestling/graphics/ultimatewarrior6.gif


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2014)

I doubt he was happy to leave his daughters behind so young or at all.... but he probly knew....his dad and grandfather died the same way around the same age


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 29, 2014)

What I was saying was that Im sure he was more happy to give it his all when he was here, then to sit around and not meet the goals he set forth for himself while he was here.

BTW here is a private Hulk Hogan workout from 1987.........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQu9r20eZPE


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Some say yes some say no. Sleep and nutrition are the recovery tools.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 3, 2014)

IMO overtraing is 100% possable! Even with boat loads of gear and lots of sleep and prefect nutrition... It might not happin month 1 or 5 but it will at some point happen.

some guys like BL say you can't over train but you see what happend to him about 5 months ago... Which was from his style of training.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2014)

who is bl


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 3, 2014)

It is good to listen to your body. I never skip the gym but sometimes when I'm there I'll go light or take it easy. You have to know the difference between being lazy and preventing injury.

I remember one leg day my knees were achy. I had planned to do one legged squats. I didn't feel up for it but I thought I was being lazy if I didn't do it so I pushed through it. On the way down in the first rep my knee made a really loud cracking sound an a pain was there. I immediately stopped. I should of listened to my body and substituted that exercise for something easier in the first place.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 4, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who is bl



Brandon Lilly. I went to a seminar with him and Chad and he believes you cannot overtrain which I do not agree with.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzlbEMMV3Wc


----------



## Machmood (Aug 5, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> IMO overtraing is 100% possable! Even with boat loads of gear and lots of sleep and prefect nutrition... It might not happin month 1 or 5 but it will at some point happen.
> 
> some guys like BL say you can't over train but you see what happend to him about 5 months ago... Which was from his style of training.



 What does he say about periodization, it's a myth and the biggest conspiracy in the weight lifting community. I guess it depends how  you define overtraining, but I'm pretty posative it's not an opinion question. You can overtrain, if you decide to not believe it that's up to you


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 5, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzlbEMMV3Wc



He has healthy looking hair.  I wonder what he used for a conditioner?


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> He has healthy looking hair.  I wonder what he used for a conditioner?


lmao!


----------



## xFeaRx (Aug 5, 2014)

i think its possible to. just listen to your body that day


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 5, 2014)

Machmood said:


> What does he say about periodization, it's a myth and the biggest conspiracy in the weight lifting community. I guess it depends how  you define overtraining, but I'm pretty posative it's not an opinion question. You can overtrain, if you decide to not believe it that's up to you



He says that he has maxed out every day for wks... And alotof the time it's a max every other day. The closest I ever came to anything like that was smolov and that killed me couldn't take it more then 5 wks.... I worked! But couldn't do it for long. Even with the "extras".


----------



## QueenTrapz (Aug 6, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Wow I certainly did not read a word of that novel.....but if you overtrain you have to overeat and be on gear.  And you have to get a lot of sleep.  I will neg you again before I go to bed tonight.  I will sleep better after a good days negging.  If I have trensomnia I will probably just log on and neg you again.



Hah!


----------

